# صلاه للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

* صلاه للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

*






* 1. يا ربُّ لا تعدمني خيراتك السماوَّية والأرضية.
2. يا سيِّدي نجني من العذاب الأبدي.
3. يا رب سامحني بكلِّ ما خطِئْتُ إليك إن كان بالقول أو بالفعل أو بالذهن، اغفر لي وسامحني.
4. يا ربُّ نجِّني وأنقذني من كلِّ شدةٍ وجهلٍ ونسيانٍ وضجرٍ وتغفلٍ وعدم إحساس.
5. يا ربُّ نجِّني من كلِّ تجربةٍ وتخيُّلٍ مع كلِّ إهمالٍ وهجران.
6. أنر يا جابلي قلبي الذي قد أظلمته الشهوة الشريرة.
7. يا رب أما أنا فأخطأ كإنسانٍ ولكن أنت بما أنك إلهٌ ارحمني.
8. يا خالقي أنظر إلى ضعف نفسي وأرسل نعمتك لمعونتي لكي يُمجَّد فيَّ اسمك الأقدس.
9. أيها الرب يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك في مصحف الحياة مانحاً إياي آخرةً صالحة.
10. أيها الرب إلهي لم أصنع خيراً أو صلاحاً البتة ولكن فليترأف وقتاً ما عليَّ تحننك.
11. يا رب أمطر في قلبي ندى نعمتك.
12. يا إله السماء والأرض اذكرني أنا الخاطئ القبيح والشرير الدنس بحسب رحمتك العظمى حين تأتي في ملكوتك.
13. اقبلني يا رب بالتوبة والرجوع ولا تهملني مخزياً إياي.
14. لا تدخلني يا إلهي في تجربة.
15. يا مخلصي امنحني ذهناً صالحاً وأفكاراً حسنة.
16. أعطني يا رب دموعاً حارَّة وهبني تذكراً بالموت وتخشعاً.
17. أعطني يا رب عتقاً لأفكاري وتصوراتي.
18. أعطني يا رب تواضعاً وانقطاع الإرادة وهبني طاعة.
19. أعطني يا رب صبراً وتمهلاً ووداعة.
20. اغرس فيَّ يا رب أصل الصالحات بخوفك.
21. أهلني يا إلهي أن أحبَّك من كلِّ نفسي ومن كلِّ فطنتي وقلبي وقدرتي وأن أحفظ مشيئتك في الجميع.
22. استرني يا عاضدي من الناس الأشرار ومن الأبالسة ومن الآلام ومن كل شيء غير لائق وواجب.
23. كما تأمر كما تَعلم يا إلهي كما تريد يا منقذي فلتكن مشيئتك بي.
24. فلتكن يا رب مشيئتك لا إرادتي بشفاعات وتوسُّل والدتك الكلية القداسة وسائر قديسيك لأنك مبارك أنت إلى جميع الدهور. آمين.
*​​


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

آمييين
رائعة
شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*آميــن
شكرا جدا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

امين
اشكرك لاجل الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> امين
> اشكرك لاجل الصلاة الرائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


*مرور فى منتهى الروعه*
* شكراا*
* الرب يباركك*​


----------

